# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Αργοναύτης [Argonaut, Regina Maris, Orion, USS Vixen]

## CHERMA

Ψάχνοντας για την ιστορία του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗ της Ηπειρωτικής βρήκα τα παρακάτω στο 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=18171 :

"Epirotiki Lines bought her in 1963 and rebuilt her as their 'Argonaut'.

She became the 'Regina Maris' in 1966

Laid up in 2001 and then used as an hotel duriing the 2004 Olympics. Broken up in Turkey in 2005."

Εχει καμιά σχέση ο ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ με το REGINA MARIS ? 
Πάντως το 1976 που είχα μπεί στο πλοίο λεγόταν ακόμα ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ.

----------


## nautikos

To *Αργοναυτης* οταν πουληθηκε μετονομαστηκε σε *Regina Maris*. Προφανως και αυτο δεν εγινε το 1966 που λεει εκει, αλλα το 1996. Συμφωνα με το _faktaomfartyg.se_ το πλοιο διαλυθηκε το _2004_ στην Ινδια, αρα κατι δεν παει καλα με αυτα που βρηκες στο shipnostalgia.

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και φωτο του πλοιου εδω.

argonaut_1929_1.jpg
*© Foto Bo Friberg*

----------


## Ellinis

Περισσότερα για τα πρώτα του χρόνια εδω, με ενδιαφερουσες φωτο απο την εποχή του Β' παγκόσμιου όταν χρησίμευσε ως κανονιοφόρος σε περιπολείες. 
Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως θαλαμηγός και αν θυμάμαι καλά η διάλυση έγεινε στην Τουρκία.

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα η διαλυση πρεπει να εγινε στην Τουρκια, οπως λεει ο Ellinis και τo shipnostalgia. Το εψαξα λιγο και κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα αυτο μετα απο αρκετες αναφορες. Υπηρχε καποια αναφορα που ενω καποιος ηξερε οτι πηγε Τουρκια, ελεγε το μερος Αlang αντι Aliaga! Γι' αυτο ισως και στο faktaomfartyg.se αναφερει τοπο διαλυσης την Ινδια.

Επισης καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν θαλαμηγος του δικτατορα Χιτλερ:shock:. Αληθευει τελικα αυτο (θα μπορουσε παντως...)?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ανήκε σε κάποιο Γερμανοαμερικάνο κλωστυφαντουργό αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία που βρήκα. Και επιτάχτηκε και "υπηρέτησε" στον πόλεμο σαν κανονιοφόρος και πλοίο διοικήσεως με το όνομα USS Vixen PG-53! Περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες από τη "θητεία" του εδώ:
http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/09053.htm

Μήπως αγοράστηκε για παλιοσίδερα το 1947; Φάινεται ότι έφαγε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή πρέπ[ει να άλλαξε όλ,ο το ακομοδέσιο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να τονίσουμε βέβαια και κάτι που το περάσαμε στα ''ψιλά''.

Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το *1929* και διαλύθηκε το *2005*, σε ηλικία δηλαδή (ούτε λίγο, ούτε πολύ) ...*76 χρονών* !!!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## nautikos

Ηταν ανθεκτικο σκαρι! Και δεν εκανε και λιγα ταξιδια... Σε ενα φορουμ κρουαζιερας το θεωρουσαν απο τα πιο παλια (αν οχι το πιο παλιο) εν ενεργεια κρουαζεροπλοιο του κοσμου!

----------


## Ellinis

> Επισης καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι το πλοιο χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν θαλαμηγος του δικτατορα Χιτλερ:shock:. Αληθευει τελικα αυτο (θα μπορουσε παντως...)?


Τον ατυχή ρόλο της θαλαμηγού του Χιτλερ τον είχε ένα σκάφος με το όνομα Grille. 
Κάποιοι συσχετίζουν και το βοηθητικό Hela με παρόμοια καθήκοντα αλλά μάλλον άδικα. Πάντως το Hela υπάρχει ακόμη και μάλιστα προς πώληση για μετασκευή σε γιότ.




> Σε ενα φορουμ κρουαζιερας το θεωρουσαν απο τα πιο παλια (αν οχι το πιο παλιο) εν ενεργεια κρουαζεροπλοιο του κοσμου!


Ο Αργοναύτης ήταν σίγουρα το πιο ηλικιωμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο "ανοιχτής θαλάσσης". Μια εποχή στη σχετική λίστα ήταν το PRINCESSA VICTORIA, το BRITANIS και το ΡΟΜΑΝΖΑ. Σήμερα μάλλον είναι το ΑΤΗΕΝΑ της Αρκάλια.

----------


## CHERMA

> Ηταν ανθεκτικο σκαρι!


Και πρέπει να ήταν και καλοτάξιδο. Είχα πάει Πέραμα - Καβούρι με 8άρι ΝΔ και το πλοίο δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή τη φωτο διακρίνεται ο ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ στα διαλύτηρια της Αλιάγα.

----------


## britanis

one of the last prospekts

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Epirotiki ad from 1968 showing _Argonaut

_ Picture 23a.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Δύο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Αργοναύτη στο shipspotting:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=975716

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=975715

Ο χρήστης που τις έχει ανεβάσει έχει και πολλές από ελληνικά εμπορικά πλοία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ως προς το όνομα REGINA MARIS δικαίως υπάρχει σύγχυση γιατί υπήρξε και άλλο REGINA MARIS όντως του 1966 (REGINA MARIS, MERCATOR ONE, FRANKFURT), αυτό που αγοράστηκε από τον Λάτση το 1983 και τώρα είναι η θαλαμηγός ALEXANDER.

----------


## Ellinis

O GIANNISMANTZOURIS μας έδωσε και το παρακάτω ντοκουμέντο να μοιραστούμε με τους φίλους του nautilia.gr.
Μοναδικές στιγμές από τη μετασκευή του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ η οποία έγεινε στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου.

Ποιός να είναι άραγε αυτός που κρατάει το ρολό με τα σχέδια;

_Argonautis' rebuilding to a cruise liner._
gm22.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτος που κραταει τα σχεδια ειναι ο Κυριος Γεωργιος Ποταμιανος.Απο τους τελευταιους ευγενεις της ναυτιλιας μας με ηθος, γνωσεις και παντα αθορυβος εργατης αλλα, μαζι με τον μπριοζο κυριο ανδρεα.Στις μετασκευες των πλοιων παντα εβαζε την προσωπικη του σφραγιδα.Ετσι εγινε η ηπειρωτικη ξεχωριστη εταιρεια με γουστο και φροντιδα ελληνικη με ευρωπαικες πινελιες!Αυτα ειναι που μπηκαν στο ματι των κιτσατων αμερικανικων εταιρειων.Ο κυριος με το μπουφαν ειναι ο κυριος Τασσος Ποταμιανος πατερας του γεωργιου και ανδρεα που εφυγε το 1975

----------


## Ellinis

'Αψογος στην αναγνώριση ο Μπεν Μπρουκ!  :Wink:  και πολύ σωστά ειπωμένα τα λόγια σου...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

[Αν σας ενδιαφερουν *τα πρωτα σπουδαια Ελληνικα κρουαζιεροπλοια* κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...12&postcount=1
Ειναι ενα αρθρο  του Νασου Γεωργακαλου (που εγραφε σχεδον καθημερινα στην _Ελευθερια_ την εποχη εκεινη) απο τις 28 Μαρτιου 1965 με μια εξαιρετικη περιληψη  της ακτοπλοιας μας την ανοιξη του 1965..

----------


## gtogias

Ο Αργοναύτης στο όμορφο Ναύπλιο (από καρτ ποστάλ):

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64481

Ο Αργοναύτης από καρτ ποστάλ. Αφιερωμένο στον εξαίρετο φίλο GIANNISMANJOURIS με ένα ευχαριστώ για το υλικό που μοιράζεται μαζί μας:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65981

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Φιλτατος  GIANNHSMANTZOURIS  ευχαριστει τον φιλο gtogias για την αφιερωση της εξαιρετης φωτογραφιας του Αργοναυτη.   _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αργοναυτης

_Argonaut.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARGONAUT στην δεξαμενενη βασιλειαδη το 1995.Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους nicolas peppas, ellinis, tss apollon


negative (967).jpg


Προσεχως ακολουθει και η Α' πλευρα :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 70 του Αργοναύτη με τα σκούρα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής της εποχής εκείνης.

img6201.jpg
Πηγή shipsnostalgia.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ARGONAUT στην δεξαμενενη βασιλειαδη το 1995.Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους nicolas peppas, ellinis, tss apollon
> 
> 
> negative (967).jpg
> 
> 
> Προσεχως ακολουθει και η Α' πλευρα


 Φοβερο σκαρι! Ευχαριστουμε Βen Bruce  περιμενουμε και την φωτογραφια απο πλωρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το εσωτερικο του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗ   26/6/1968*

¶φιξη στελεχών και αντιπροσώπων της ιταλικής εταιρείας «Ουράνια» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσουν κρουαζιέρα στα ελληνικά νησιά, και υποδοχή τους από τον Υφυπουργό Προεδρίας Κυβερνήσεως Κωνσταντίνο Βοβολίνη.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...734&thid=17304

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αργοναυτης_ στο λιμανι Lerwick των νησιων Shetland. *1979*
Φωτογραφιες απο μεγαλη συλλογη του φωτογραφου JA Hughson

Oι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το γνωστο μας Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk που μας εχει δωσει τοσες πολλες και καλες φωτογραφιες πλοιων απο την Ελλαδα

*Argonaut*at the port of Lerwick in Shetland islands in northern UK in 1979. Photographs taken by JA Hughson and posted in the site of the Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk 

Argonaut 1979.jpeg Argonaut2.jpeg Argonaut3.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αργοναυτης_ στο λιμανι Lerwick των νησιων Shetland.
Νεα φωτογραφια του φωτογραφου JA Hughson απο τον Ιουνιο 1985. Oι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk Η μεγενθυση του πλοιου ειναι απο μενα

*Argonaut* at the port of Lerwick in Shetland islands in June 1985. Photographs taken by JA Hughson. Posted in the Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk The magnification is mine

A1.jpgA2.jpgA3.jpg

Το _Αργοναυτης_ στο λιμανι Lerwick των νησιων Shetland.
Νεα φωτογραφια του φωτογραφου JA Hughson απο τις 13 Ιουνιου 1978. Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk 

*Argonaut* at the port of Lerwick in Shetland islands on June 13, 1978. Photographs taken by JA Hughson. Posted in the Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk 

Argonaut 19780613.jpeg Argonaut2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> ARGONAUT στην δεξαμενενη βασιλειαδη το 1995.Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους nicolas peppas, ellinis, tss apollon
> 
> negative (967).jpg
> 
> Προσεχως ακολουθει και η Α' πλευρα


Για πάμε πίσω στο 1965 για να δούμε το ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι στο πέρας της μετασκευής και πριν ακόμη βαφτεί στα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής. 
Δίπλα του είναι και ένα ακόμη μετασκευασμένο επιβατηγό της εποχής, το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων. 
Αφιερωμένη στον Ben Bruke που 30 χρόνια μετά το φωτογράφησε στο ίδιο σημείο! 

argon.jpg
Από την περιοδική έκδοση του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Regina Maris όπως έφτασε στη Aliaga στις 08/12/2004. Φωτο απο τον φίλο Selim San.
Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis, Nicholas Peppas, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.



Regina.Maris 8.12.04____.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστουμε. Πες μας κατι για τον Selim San. Ζει στην Σμυρνη; Πως τις παιρνει ολες αυτες τις φωτογραφιες;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ ή πως να σπασεις ολα τα ρεκορ μακροζωιας.Πραγματικα φοβερο σκαρι ναυπηγημενο με τις καλυτερες προδιαγραφες του τοτε με ακριβα υλικα.Ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα τον φιλο παντελη για τα απιστευτα που μοιραζεται μαζι μας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παντελη Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Nικόλα όταν θα μάθω θα σας πώ :Wink: . 
Φίλοι BEN BRUCE & T.S.S. APOLLON σας ευχαριστώ. Αυτό που είναι δίπλα του πιό είναι;;;; :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Selim San ζει στη Σμύρνη και καθότι καραβολάτρης, πηγαίνει εδώ και πάνω από 30 χρόνια στην Αλιάγκα για να βγάλει τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του κάθε καραβιού.
Μάλιστα πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε κάνει αφιέρωμα για αυτόν και η Γαλλική εκπομπή Thalassa που καταπιάνεται με καραβολατρικά θέματα.

----------


## despo

Παντελή νομίζω δίπλα στον Αργαναυτη ειναι το (πρωην φυσικά) Κεφαλονιαν Σκαι του Λευκαδίτη.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστουμε. Πες μας κατι για τον Selim San. Ζει στην Σμυρνη; Πως τις παιρνει ολες αυτες τις φωτογραφιες;


 Φίλε Νικόλα ο φίλος Selim San μου απάντησε σε αυτό που ρώτησες και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Ellinis, μένει στη Σμύρνη και η Aliaga είναι 50 χιλιόμετρα Βόρεια, μόλις 45 λεπτά οδήγησης. Το καλοκαίρι όμως η Σμύρνη έχει πολύ ζέστη και πάει στο Τσεσμέ απο μέσα Ιουλίου έως μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου και πολλές φορές περνά στη Χίο που του αρέσει :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ως προς το όνομα REGINA MARIS δικαίως υπάρχει σύγχυση γιατί υπήρξε και άλλο REGINA MARIS όντως του 1966 (REGINA MARIS, MERCATOR ONE, FRANKFURT), αυτό που αγοράστηκε από τον Λάτση το 1983 και τώρα είναι η θαλαμηγός ALEXANDER.


Το οποιον ειναι αυτο...

Φωτογραφια του *Regina Maris* (*Alexander*) στην Λισσαβωνα απο τις εξαιρετικες ιστοσελιδες του Πορτογαλου καραβολατρη Luis Miguel Correia

Πηγη: http://lmcshipsandthesea.blogspot.co...Lubeck%20Linie

RM.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> O GIANNISMANTZOURIS μας έδωσε και το παρακάτω ντοκουμέντο να μοιραστούμε με τους φίλους του nautilia.gr.
> Μοναδικές στιγμές από τη μετασκευή του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ η οποία έγεινε στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου.
> Ποιός να είναι άραγε αυτός που κρατάει το ρολό με τα σχέδια;
> 
> _Argonautis' rebuilding to a cruise liner._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59312


Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, ένα ακόμη στιγμιότυπο από τη μετασκευή του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗ στο Ξαβέρι. Ο γηραιός κύριος φαίνεται να μιλάει έντονα και οι εργάτες πίσω παρακολουθούν...

argonatut1.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Had missed this interesting photo of Argonaut's conversion. Here is a good shot of her from Shipspotting (copywrite Chris Howell) showing her sleek lines and yacht like profile.

1279536.jpg

Does anyone know who was the ship architect or designer behind the conversion or was it an in house job? Probably the man in the picture holding the plan was responsible !
Whoever it was did an excellent job and the ship acquired a great reputation.

She was regarded as very exclusive and was chartered by many upmarket operators for most of her cruising life, most notably she was very popular with Raymond and Whitcomb of New York for whom she operated some very unusual and long itineraries (more like cultural sojourns to quote their own words).

Henry.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τον ατυχή ρόλο της θαλαμηγού του Χιτλερ τον είχε ένα σκάφος με το όνομα Grille. 
> Κάποιοι συσχετίζουν και το βοηθητικό Hela με παρόμοια καθήκοντα αλλά μάλλον άδικα. Πάντως το Hela υπάρχει ακόμη και μάλιστα προς πώληση για μετασκευή σε γιότ.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................


Διαβάζοντας από την αρχή την ιστορία του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗ είδα την επεξήγηση του Ellinis σχετικά με τη θαλαμηγό του Χίτλερ. Εψαξα και βρήκα αυτό :

http://www.snyderstreasures.net/gallery/hl/New_German_Ship?set_fullOnly=on


German Ship GRILLE Hitler's Private Yacht From Hitler Book

(Το Grille_a είναι απο αναζήτηση στο Google)

----------


## Ellinis

> She was regarded as very exclusive and was chartered by many upmarket operators for most of her cruising life, most notably she was very popular with Raymond and Whitcomb of New York for whom she operated some very unusual and long itineraries (more like cultural sojourns to quote their own words).
> 
> Henry.


Henry, she was indeed marketed as an upscale cruise ship, especially during the time she was operated by Raymond & Whitcomb. She operated for them in the 70s and 80s as well.
Here is a 1971 ad for the US market, with Raymond & Whitcomb being mentioned. Some of their cruises were marketed as "Art Cruises".

Image1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες (Α)

http://www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## τοξοτης

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες (Β)

http://www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε τοξότη για τις υπέροχες φωτο, που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. :Wink:

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ περνάει τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου δείχνοντας πως ήταν τότε τα καράβια. Με ξύλο στα ντεκ, στις κουπαστές και άπλα στα καταστρώματα.

Για τους φίλους Henry Casciaro, idrohoos, Ellinis, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce.

argonaut 1968.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη και αποκαλυπτικη ποζα!      Πολυ πιο ομορφα    τα πλοια   με κουβερτωμενα  καταστρωματα!!! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful aerial photo of Argonaut in the Corinth Canal.......thank you Giannis!

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS για την υπέροχη φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are a couple of pages featuring her Red Sea cruises under charter to Phoenix Reisen towards the end of her career. Also a photo which I obtained of her berthed at what looks like Safaga in Egypt where you can clearly see the M logo on her funnel and superstructure which stood for Memnon Tours of egypt who apparently were her operators.

She still looked in reasonably good condition and her interiors were much the same as in her days with Epirotiki

Henry.

scan0001.jpgscan0002.jpg

scan0001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το 1929 ένας Αμερικανός πλεκτοβιομήχανος από το New Jersey ολλανδικής καταγωγής γεννημένος όμως στην Γερμανία, ο Julius Fortsmann,  παρέλαβε από τα γερμανικά ναυπηγία Krupp Germaniawerft του Κιέλου μία από τις μεγαλύτερες θαλαμηγούς της εποχής με το όνομα Orion. Η θαλαμηγός αυτή ήταν η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο, είχε εκτόπισμα 3.097 τόνους, 102 μέτρα μήκος, δύο 8κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Krupp των 3.600 ίππων η κάθε μία που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με ταχύτητα 13 knots (max. 15). Επίσης, διέθετε πισίνα με θαλασσινό νερό, ιατρείο με εξειδικευμένο παθολόγο και πλήρωμα 56 ατόμων. O Fortsmann ήταν τόσο υπερήφανος για την απόκτησή της, που αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή οργάνωσε ένα ταξίδι ανά τον κόσμο με το Orion με καλεσμένους στενούς του φίλους που κράτησε από τον Νοέμβριο του 1929 μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 1930. Το 1933, κατά την διάρκεια  ενός κυκλώνα στο Χάμιλτον της Βερμούδας, κόπηκαν οι κάβοι και κατέληξε στα βράχια με λίγες ευτυχώς ζημιές. Τον Νοέμβριο του 1940 αγοράστηκε από το πολεμικό ναυτικό και οδηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Sullivan Drydock & Repair Co. της Νέας Υόρκης για μετατροπή σε κανονιοφόρο με το όνομα USS Vixen και το διακριτικό PG-53. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1941 η κανονιοφόρος USS Vixen με 279 αξιωματικούς και ναύτες ξεκίνησε την δραστηριότητά της περιπολώντας μεταξύ των νησιών  της Καραϊβικής όπου ήταν η βάση της, μέχρι τις ανατολικές ακτές των ΗΠΑ και την Κούβα παρακολουθώντας τις κινήσεις των περιβόητων γερμανικών υποβρυχίων U-Boats. Από τον Μάιο του 1941 αλλάζει ρόλο σε πλωτό Αρχηγείο της Διοίκησης υποβρυχίων του στόλου του Ατλαντικού. Κατά την επίθεση των Ιαπώνων στο Περλ Χάρμπορ στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου 1941 το Vixen ήταν ελλιμενισμένο στο Νέο Λονδίνο του Κονέκτικατ. Λίγους μήνες μετά, τον Ιούνιο του 1942 που οι ΗΠΑ έχουν πλέον εμπλακεί στον πόλεμο, ξεκινά τις περιπολίες κατά μήκος των ανατολικών ακτών των ΗΠΑ μέχρι τα νησιά της Καραϊβικής παρακολουθώντας τις κινήσεις των γερμανικών υποβρυχίων αφού δέχτηκε προηγουμένως μία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και αναβάθμιση. Μετά την ήττα των γερμανικών δυνάμεων το Vixen παροπλίζεται τον Μάϊο του 1946. Στην συνέχεια αποχαρακτηρίζεται και διαγράφεται από την δύναμη του πολεμικού ναυτικού και βγαίνει προς πώληση από την Πολεμική Ναυτική Διοίκηση. Τον Ιανουάριο του 1947 πωλείται στην εταιρία Pacific Cruise Lines και με σημαία Παναμά και το παλιό του όνομα Orion κάνει κρουαζιέρες στον Παναμά και την Καραϊβική σαν πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Το 1954 αλλάζει ιδιοκτησία και μεταφέρεται στην εταιρία McCormick Shipping Co. διατηρώντας το όνομά του. Το 1964 πωλείται στην εταιρία Aegean Cruises S.A θυγατρική της μικρής αλλά ανερχόμενης στην κρουαζιέρα Ηπειρωτικής και καταπλέει στον Πειραιά. Τους επόμενους μήνες το καράβι υπό την εποπτεία του ιδιοκτήτη του Τάσου Ποταμιάνου και του γιου του Γιώργου, μετασκευάζεται εκτεταμένα με την προέκταση όλων των υπερκατασκευών του, την προσθήκη επιπλέον καταστρώματος για την νέα γέφυρα (και καμπίνες των αξιωματικών) και την δημιουργία νέων εσωτερικών χώρων. Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής το 1965 εμφανίζεται με όμορφους εσωτερικούς χώρους διαμορφωμένους από τον γνωστό αρχιτέκτονα Maurice Bailey με πλήρη κλιματισμό, καμπίνες για 200 επιβάτες (230 με τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες), με μπουτίκ δώρων, κομμωτήριο, βιβλιοθήκη, μπαρ, κλπ χωρίς να χάνει την ατμόσφαιρα του γιώτ. Στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα αποκτά πισίνα γλυκού νερού, μπαρ πισίνας και πολλούς χώρους ηλιοθεραπείας. Με το νέο όνομα Argonaut (Αργοναύτης), νηολόγιο Πειραιά, νέο εκτόπισμα 4.000 τόνων και τον βυζαντινό σταυρό στην τσιμινιέρα του ξεκινά 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Τουρκία. Το μικρό του μέγεθος το καθιστά ιδεώδες για ιδιωτικές ναυλώσεις και σύντομα ναυλώνεται για χειμερινές κρουαζιέρες μεγάλης διάρκειας από τον tour operator Raymond & Whitcomb στο Μεξικό, την Γκουατεμάλα, την Ονδούρα και την Καραϊβική. Εκτός από την ανατολική Μεσόγειο, οι κρουαζιέρες του επεκτείνονται στην Αδριατική, την δυτική Μεσόγειο, την Σκανδιναβία με βάση την Κοπεγχάγη μέχρι τα φιόρδ της Νορβηγίας και τα νησιά της Αγγλίας. Τους χειμώνες επισκέπτεται την Καραϊβική. ¶λλος ναυλωτής του Αργοναύτη είναι ο γερμανικός tour operator Phoenix Reisen ο οποίος το ναυλώνει για κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο και την Ερυθρά θάλασσα. Επίσης, ναυλώνεται από αμερικάνικους ομίλους και οργανισμούς για κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά της Καραϊβικής. Αρκετές από τις κρουαζιέρες  περιλαμβάνουν υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια με πολλά λιμάνια προσέγγισης μεταξύ της Καραϊβικής και της Μεσογείου ή αντίστροφα. Το 1995 η Ηπειρωτική αποφασίζει την πώλησή του και ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης είναι η αιγυπτιακή εταιρία Memnon Tours του Καϊρου (διαχείριση Regina Maris Cruises) που το ονομάζει Regina Maris (Βασίλισσα της Θάλασσας) με σημαία Παναμά και μπλε φορεσιά παρόμοια με αυτήν της ROC. Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα αλλά και την ανατολική και δυτική Μεσόγειο. Το 2001 ναυλώνεται πάλι από την Phoenix Reisen για 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά, την Κύπρο, την Τουρκία και την Αίγυπτο όπως και την Ερυθρά αλλάζοντας φορεσιά σε λευκή με τα σινιάλα της PR στην τσιμινιέρα, η ναύλωση όμως δεν διαρκεί πολύ γιατί το 2002 το πλοίο δένει λόγω χρεών της εταιρίας του στην Αλεξάνδρεια και παροπλίζεται. Το καλοκαίρι του 2004 χρησιμοποιείται για ένα μικρό διάστημα σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά την διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων της Αθήνας, και μετά την λήξη τους πωλείται για σκραπ στην Τουρκία. Έτσι, μετά από 75 χρόνια ένδοξης καριέρας (με κατάταξη ανάμεσα στα πιο παλιά επιβατηγά εν ενεργεία καράβια του κόσμου) με πολλούς ρόλους στο παρελθόν του, το όμορφο καράβι έφτασε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2004 στην παραλία της Aliaga για διάλυση.

Με την αρχική του μορφή σαν θαλαμηγός

orion.jpg

Σαν κανονιοφόρος USS Vixen

Orion_1929_then_USS_Vixen_1940.jpg

Με την κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής μετά την εκτεταμένη μετασκευή σαν Αργοναύτης

859ARGONAUT_140786adj.jpg

Με την μπλε φορεσιά της Regina Maris Cruises στον Πειραιά

Regina_Maris.jpg

Παροπλισμένο στην Αλεξάνδρεια με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα

Regina_Maris_Alexandria.jpg



πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting, Ένας αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία (Γ. Μ. Φουστάνος), history.navy.mil

----------


## despo

Ανεκτίμητης αξίας είναι τα αφιερώματά σου στα παλιά κρουαζιερόπλοια φίλε Queen Anna Maria.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ Despo για τα καλά σου λόγια. Βρήκα στο Flickr μία κάρτα του 1967 που απεικονίζει την πολυήμερη κρουαζιέρα με τον γύρο της ανατολικής Μεσογείου, Αδριατικής και Β. Αφρικής.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/5333604499/

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo.jpgPHOTO 012despo.jpgΑπο καρτ ποσταλ της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες εικονες    φιλε despo!!! και με  υπογραφη Lozzi!!!_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautifully designed and decorated public rooms and cabins characterised all the vessels of Epirotiki in those days. The artwork was mainly from Arminio Lozzi and the atelier of Russel Holmes all inspired by the themes of Greek mythology with a special emphasis on original mosaics. 

It would be imitated by other Greek companies later on but none attained the fame and reknowned elegance of the Epirotiki fleet!

Thanks for uploading these photos of 1 Fasiani dining room on Argonaut and the Coffee Lounge verandah, absolutely superb.

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τα ωραία που μας έγραψε και είδαμε απο τους φίλους TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και despo εγώ θα σας λυπήσω.
Το Regina Maris και το Calypso (e.x Cephalonian Sky) στις 8.12.04 όταν είχαν βγεί στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

Regina Maris - Calypso (e.x Cephalonian Sky) 8.12.04____.jpg

----------


## despo

Και οι όμορφες και οι άσχημες φωτογραφίες είναι στο πρόγραμμα φίλε Παντελή ! Πάντως το πλοίο αυτό αποδείχτηκε εφτάψυχο, αφού ξεπέρασε κατα πολύ τον μισό αιώνα !

----------


## despo

PHOTO 008despo.jpgΑς δούμε και μια καμπίνα του μέσα απο καρτ ποσταλ.

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 022despo.jpgΜία ακόμα καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απο τις ομορφοτερες  καρτποσταλ φιλε despo!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένα κοντινό πλάνο του Αργοναύτη στο Σαουθάμπτον το 1990 τραβηγμένο από τον καραβο-ιστορικό Clive Harvey.


Argonaut_Southampton.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another good photo by Clive Harvey on Shipspotting, taken at Southampton.

Henry.

1769401.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κεραμικό πλακάκι που έδινε σαν δώρο στους επιβάτες του Αργοναύτη την δεκαετία του 60 η Ηπειρωτική που βρήκα σε ξεχασμένη σακούλα.
Argonaut_Ceramic.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έλεγα να τη βάλω στο θέμα του ΙΟΝΙΣ, τελικά κέρδισε το ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ!
Στην Ιθάκη μέσα από το φακό του Στ.Πεταλά.

argonautis - ionis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένα κοντινό πλάνο του Αργοναύτη στο λιμάνι του Bergen από τον D Longly του shipsnostalgia
Argonaut_22_Aug_87.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια αεροφωτογραφία του Αργοναύτη στο Ξαβέρι, όπως κάποτε δημοσιεύτηκε σε έντυπο του ΟΛΠ

argonaut.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιθανολογω οτι ειναι κατα την διαρκεια επισκευης ή ακομα και στο περας της μετασκευης του,  αν κρινουμε απο το περιβαλλον και το ποσους καβους εχει δωσει

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ο Αργοναυτης της Ηπειρωτικής στα καλλιτερα του σε σλαιντ που πουλήθηκε στο εμπαυ

argonaut.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη "κρυσταλινη" εικονα!!! Εξαιρετικη ποζα!!!  Πολυ καλο σλαιντ!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

argonaut by pc kohler.jpgP.C.Kohler

Eξαιρετικά γιά τον φιλο ΥΑΝΙS MANTZOUKUO!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are 3 interesting postcards from eBay which show an unusual photo of Argonaut's indoor pool which she had when first converted for Epirotiki and which was a rare amenity for this size vessel even today!

image.jpg image.jpg image.jpg

----------


## steveship1

Wow, Henry - I've always wondered what that little indoor pool looked like! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του όμορφου Αργοναύτη από το shipsnostalgia.com τραβηγμένη στην Βαλτική το 1969.

ARGONAUT_arriving_Brunsbuttel_19_June_1969_Malcolm_Cranfield.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Here are the different deck plans of ARGONAUT - one from 1967 - with indoor pool:

Argonaut DP 1967.jpg

and the next with cabins on the former indoor pool deck

Argonaut  DP.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ιστορικού Αργοναύτη με την διάλυση να έχει ξεκινήσει στην πρώτη και η δεύτερη να το έχει πια κάνει αγνώριστο. Από το instagram του Selim San.

Screenshot 2022-09-02 at 13-40-39 Selim_San on Instagram REGİNA MARİS #ghostships #ali.png Screenshot 2022-09-02 at 13-40-26 Selim_San on Instagram REGİNA MARİS half #ghostships.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο πόζες του ιστορικού Αργοναύτη με την διάλυση να έχει ξεκινήσει στην πρώτη και η δεύτερη να το έχει πια κάνει αγνώριστο. Από το instagram του Selim San.
> 
> Screenshot 2022-09-02 at 13-40-39 Selim_San on Instagram REGİNA MARİS #ghostships #ali.png Screenshot 2022-09-02 at 13-40-26 Selim_San on Instagram REGİNA MARİS half #ghostships.png


O συγχωρεμένος ο Μαντζούρης θα στενοχωριόταν αν θα το έβλεπε.
Στην 1η δίπλα του το CALYPSO κλπ Διαλύθηκαν ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ε να δούμε τότε κάποιες ευχάριστες φωτο, από τη συλλογή του Γιάννη, που δείχνουν την μετασκευή του πλοίου στο Ξαβέρι το 1964.

Ο ηλικιωμένος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος από τους Ποταμιάνους. 
argonautis 36 (5).jpg

Με τα σκούρα ρούχα βλέπουμε τον Γιώργο Ποταμιάνο να δείχνει ευχαριστημένος από την πρόοδο των εργασιών.
argonautis 36 (4).jpg

----------

